# mysql-workbench52 build error



## sramaswamy (Apr 19, 2010)

Dear Folks,

I'm getting the following error when compiling *databases/mysql-workbench52* from the ports on my FreeBSD 8. Does anyone have a clue?


```
In file included from mysys_priv.h:29,
                 from charset-def.cpp:17:
/usr/local/include/mysql/my_pthread.h:731:36: error: mysql/psi/mysql_thread.h: No such file or directory
In file included from mysys_priv.h:29,
                 from charset-def.cpp:17:
/usr/local/include/mysql/my_pthread.h:738: error: 'mysql_cond_t' does not name a type
/usr/local/include/mysql/my_pthread.h:739: error: 'mysql_mutex_t' does not name a type
/usr/local/include/mysql/my_pthread.h:740: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of 'mysql_mutex_t' with no type
/usr/local/include/mysql/my_pthread.h:740: error: expected ';' before '*' token
/usr/local/include/mysql/my_pthread.h:741: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of 'mysql_cond_t' with no type
/usr/local/include/mysql/my_pthread.h:741: error: expected ';' before '*' token
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52/work/mysql-workbench-oss-5.2.1/library/sql-parser/source.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52/work/mysql-workbench-oss-5.2.1/library/sql-parser.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52/work/mysql-workbench-oss-5.2.1/library.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52/work/mysql-workbench-oss-5.2.1.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52/work/mysql-workbench-oss-5.2.1.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52.
```

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 7, 2010)

Sorry for the thread resurrection...

I just hit the same problem, I have this built fine on another system but when I tried to build it on my home server it failed. The main difference I can see from this machine and my home server is that my home server has mysql-client/server 5.5 installed and this machine only has mysql-client-5.0 (which I guess was installed with the workbench).

The /usr/local/include/mysql/my_pthread.h file on the working machine doesn't have the #include for mysql/psi/mysql_thread.h. So I'm guessing its just a case of this port doesn't work with mysql 5.5.


----------



## gilinko (Jun 7, 2010)

Just note that workbench52 hasn't been released yet, it's still in the RC phase. As is version 5.5 of mysql(or in their terms not "GA"). So as you are running development versions of them both, problems should be expected although not by certainty.


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 7, 2010)

Ah that explains it, I've downgraded to mysql50-server/client and workbench51 has built fine. Cheers :beer


----------

